# Missing Hiker



## Mike P. (Aug 22, 2008)

Copied from NH Fish & Game Site:

Search Underway for Missing Vermont Hiker in Zealand Falls Area of N.H.  

CONCORD, N.H. -- A search is underway for hiker Robert Hughes, age 59, of Williamsville, Vermont, who is missing on the Zealand Falls Trail in the Pemigewasset Wilderness area of the White Mountain National Forest in New Hampshire.  

The New Hampshire Fish and Game Department is coordinating the search effort. The search is focused on the Zealand Falls Trail, because Hughes was last seen being dropped off at the trailhead by the Appalachian Mountain Club (AMC) shuttle at 12:30 p.m. on Tuesday, August 19, 2008.  

The search for Hughes began on Tuesday afternoon, when concerned family members reported him missing to authorities.  Hughes' family described him as being in a despondent state of mind. His vehicle was found parked at the AMC Highland House in Crawford Notch, N.H., and it was reported that he had attempted to make lodging reservations for Tuesday night at AMC's Zealand Falls Hut, though the cell phone transaction was not completed. 

N.H. Fish and Game Conservation Officers are being assisted in the search by New Hampshire State Police detectives and helicopter, U.S. Forest Service personnel, Appalachian Mountain Club staff, Upper Valley Wilderness Search and Rescue team members, Pemigewasset Valley Search and Rescue personnel and New England K-9 Search and Rescue teams.  

If anyone has seen Robert Hughes or has any additional information, please call New Hampshire Fish and Game Department at (603) 271-3127.

No further information is available at this time.
----------------
For safe hiking information and tips, visit www.hikeSafe.com.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2008)

++++++++vibes+++++++++


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 24, 2008)

Any new information on this hiker?  Haven't heard/found anything


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm subscribed to the NH F&G email list (anyone can be) and I haven't received anything one way or another yet.


----------



## billski (Aug 26, 2008)

According to a Sunday article in the Union Leader, the search was terminated.
also AP/BFP

NHFG declares it's now a "passive " search.


----------



## Paul (Aug 26, 2008)

I saw the "Missing" poster for him at the Crawford Connector Trailhead this morning. Always hate seeing something like that. I know its been a week, but I really hope for the best.


----------

